
How a Mountain View High School Cashed in on Snap - philip1209
https://www.theinformation.com/how-a-mountain-view-high-school-cashed-in-on-snap
======
philip1209
Sorry for the paywall - but I find this story fascinating and it will probably
make its way through mainstream media soon.

Saint Francis High School, of Mountain View, CA has a small investment fund
through its endowment. It was believed to be an early investor in Snapchat,
and the high school is believed to be making tens of millions of dollars on
the IPO.

~~~
da02
I don't know anything about IPOs. What is left for them after taxes? Or are
they charged only if they sale any of the shares?

